

By Thought Alone: Mind over Keyboard - Mathnerd314
http://hplusmagazine.com/articles/neuro/thought-alone-mind-over-keyboard

======
TNO
I can't wait for my first Freudian slip while thinking up an email to my
employer. Better yet, an IRC chat.

